# The 2006 Stanley Cup Playoff Thread



## COBRA-6 (21 Apr 2006)

Let's get it going shall we?? GO SENS GO!!!!


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Apr 2006)

Some more SENS goodness...


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

Senators minus Hasek =  LOSS


Come on.  I put the Senators making it past the first round, I can't lie.
But, being a Padre, God tells me if Hasek isn't well enough for the second
round, that the Senators out.

Now, of course, you're asking me, but if you talk to God and you know who's
going to win and lose, why not just make a prediction.

I can't afford to promote gambling/betting, therefore, I must keep all of this
secret from the public, except that the Senators are going to lose 2nd round.   :


----------



## Sheerin (21 Apr 2006)

I actually wouldn't be surprised if TB came out and beat the Sens in 7.

But then again my hatred for the Sens runs deep.

THough I'm somewhat pissed at CBC, i'd much rather watch the Edmonton/Detroit game tonight than the Sens/TB one, but meh.


----------



## 2 Cdo (21 Apr 2006)

> Insert Quote
> Senators minus Hasek =  LOSS
> 
> 
> ...


  

Sour grapes from the Leafs fans! :crybaby:


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Sour grapes from the Leafs fans! :crybaby:



AH HA.. see.. Now thats an *ASSUMPTION*

And we've already heard what from YOU what assumptions really are
and why they are bad and shouldn't use them.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42363.0.html



The truth is.. I don't care about the Leafs or hockey (NHL) with the exception of I have
money riding on the playoffs.

Besides, can't someone from Toronto like a team OTHER than the leafs?  Thats another assumption
cause the leafs aren't my favourite team, just the closest.


----------



## monika (21 Apr 2006)

Go grease Tampa Bay Lightning Go!

I'm cheering for the Habs and the Oilers.


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Apr 2006)

Why is there any talk of the Toronto Maple Leafs?? This is the 2006 *playoff* thread, not the 2006 *golf* thread...  ;D


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Why is there any talk of the Toronto Maple Leafs?? This is the 2006 *playoff* thread, not the 2006 *golf* thread...  ;D



Don't look at me.. I didn't start it.

I was only talking about the Senators....  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Apr 2006)

What if the Senators win?? A pic of Trinity wearing a sens jersey posted on army.ca for posterity??


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> What if the Senators win?? A pic of Trinity wearing a sens jersey posted on army.ca for posterity??



Clearly God won't let that happen.  Otherwise he would have kept Hasek healthy.   

And no, but I'll model a pair of Senators underwear!!! (win or lose  ;D)


----------



## monika (21 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> And no, but I'll model a pair of Senators underwear!!! (win or lose  ;D)



In that case, I'm changing religions! No way God wants to see that


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> In that case, I'm changing religions! No way God wants to see that



It takes faith...  and in some instances that can be more difficult!  ;D


----------



## Kal (21 Apr 2006)

Emery is the man...

Graham kept the game from being a blow-out.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Apr 2006)

I just checked the rosters for the two Alberta teams.  

The Calgary Flames have six Albertans on the roster - all of them from Edmonton.  :

The Edmonton Oilers have three Albertans; one Calgarian, one Edmontonian, and one fella from Banff.  But 7 Europeans.

Battle of Alberta....


----------



## monika (22 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> It takes faith...  and in some instances that can be more difficult!  ;D



Faith? I'm a *Leafs* fan remember.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

Sens win!!! Sens win!!!   

And I think some of those pogues from Alberta won too....


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

Wow, the Habs are giving the 'Canes a pounding (6-1)


----------



## Pte_Martin (22 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Wow, the Habs are giving the 'Canes a pounding (6-1)



YES!! GO HABS GO


----------



## beach_bum (22 Apr 2006)

Go Buffalo!!!!!  Yay!!!!!   ;D


----------



## Scott (22 Apr 2006)

Bufflao?!

Jerk.


----------



## Pea (22 Apr 2006)

Go HABS Go!!! Come on Souray.... ;D


----------



## beach_bum (23 Apr 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> Bufflao?!
> 
> Jerk.



Yes....but I'll be a jerk who's team has the Stanley Cup!!!!   >


----------



## Scott (25 Apr 2006)

As long as you know you'll still be a jerk, _jerk_. ;D


----------



## civvy3840 (25 Apr 2006)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> YES!! GO HABS GO



You said it!


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Apr 2006)

Let's hope Ottawa can regain the initiative tonight...  :-\


----------



## scoutfinch (25 Apr 2006)

I love my Habs... they might have given me a momentary scare last evening but I never lost faith..

GO HABS GO!


----------



## Pea (25 Apr 2006)

Whoohoo Go HABS Go!


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Apr 2006)

Go...... nashville?  :-\


----------



## Big Foot (25 Apr 2006)

Bah. I see I'm alone on this one but... GO FLAMES GO! I love the taste of roast duck!


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Apr 2006)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Bah. I see I'm alone on this one but... GO FLAMES GO! I love the taste of roast duck!



I like the flames actually.

My pick for the final is detroit vs buffalo


----------



## monika (25 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I love my Habs... they might have given me a momentary scare last evening but I never lost faith..
> 
> GO HABS GO!



Ditto!

I'm hoping for a Habs/Oilers or Habs/Flames SCF. Habs are my second favourite team of all time.


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

Ottawa spanked Tampa 8-4 last night >  

Awesome game, lots of scraps... Emery looked great and Lecavalier got OWENED by Chara once again...  ;D

Tampa did manage to have the gheyest performance of the national anthems I've seen in a long time... I bet the troops in the honor guard wanted to bayonet the clowns singing and playing the guitar  :


----------



## nd.07 (26 Apr 2006)

8-4 Sens. What more can I say? Most entertaining game since they played the Kings in December  ;D
GO SENS GO. Kudos to Redden as well, its a tough time for him.


----------



## Rumbo (26 Apr 2006)

The Sens unless Emery turns out a performance like Roy in 86 ther're not winning anything other thena series or two, this playoffs will come down to goaltending and right now the only real experienced one in the east is Brodeur, As long as ottawa can score more then 4 goals they'll be fine but if they run into Jersy Later in the playoffs they won't be scoring more then 2 goals per game(averaged).


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

nd.07 said:
			
		

> Kudos to Redden as well, its a tough time for him.



+1



			
				Rumbo said:
			
		

> The Sens unless Emery turns out a performance like Roy in 86 ther're not winning anything other thena series or two, this playoffs will come down to goaltending and right now the only real experienced one in the east is Brodeur, As long as ottawa can score more then 4 goals they'll be fine but if they run into Jersy Later in the playoffs they won't be scoring more then 2 goals per game(averaged).



I guess we'll have to wait and see. Maybe Hassek will come back?  ;D

It's 1-1 in Mtl right now... 

On a side note the guy who performed the national anthem tonight in Montreal did a great job, strong and powerfull the way it should be... outstanding!!! The OPP constable who does it in Ottawa is excellent as well... sorry for the rant but singing anthems like a love song is a huge pet-peeve of mine...


----------



## nd.07 (27 Apr 2006)

Rumbo said:
			
		

> The Sens unless Emery turns out a performance like Roy in 86 ther're not winning anything other thena series or two, this playoffs will come down to goaltending and right now the only real experienced one in the east is Brodeur, As long as ottawa can score more then 4 goals they'll be fine but if they run into Jersy Later in the playoffs they won't be scoring more then 2 goals per game(averaged).



Brodeur, while he does have experience, isn't going to be able to stop a determined ottawa forcheck. Emery has proven that he's a reliable goaltender. The devils however have proven to be able to contain the rangers, so it would definitly be an interesting series. If the sens play their A game, itll be hard to stop them.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Apr 2006)

Chalk up another big win for Ottawa, 6-2... bringing it home to win it in game 5 Saturday!!  The Palladium Corel Centre Scotiabank Place will be rocking!!


----------



## monika (28 Apr 2006)

nd.07 said:
			
		

> Brodeur, while he does have experience, isn't going to be able to stop a determined ottawa forcheck. Emery has proven that he's a reliable goaltender. The devils however have proven to be able to contain the rangers, so it would definitly be an interesting series. If the sens play their A game, itll be hard to stop them.



One ace the Devils have up their sleeve is Alexander Mogilny. If they advance and manage to call him up, the Sens will be on their toes. Mogs has always done well against the Sens come playoff time.

(yes, yes I realise this will likely not happen but let a woman hope)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Apr 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I actually wouldn't be surprised if TB came out and beat the Sens in 7.
> 
> But then again my hatred for the Sens runs deep.
> 
> THough I'm somewhat pissed at CBC, i'd much rather watch the Edmonton/Detroit game tonight than the Sens/TB one, but meh.



Sens just won in five...wooo hooooooooo


----------



## COBRA-6 (29 Apr 2006)

giggedy giggedy giggedy!!! 

GO SENS GO!!


----------



## beach_bum (1 May 2006)

Yay!  Buffalo!!!!!!  Go team Go!!!!!!   ;D


----------



## monika (2 May 2006)

Oilers winning was nice - great to have a playoff win in Edmonton again.

Now I'm hoping Calgary wins their series to have the Battle of Alberta.


----------



## Pea (2 May 2006)

I happened to be driving in Edmonton over on 118 ave and 97st at about 9 pm last night. It was a complete gong show. There were vehicles with people hanging out of them screaming everywhere. The horns wouldn't stop honking and there were crazy people in the streets. (2 guys ran by my car naked!!) Congrats to the Oilers... that was crazy last night.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 May 2006)

Poor, poor Detroit.  :-\


----------



## karl28 (2 May 2006)

I am hoping for an all Canadian  Stanley cup final that would be sweet . My  Fav team the Habs play tonight but its not gonna be easy they have to win the next two games


----------



## civvy3840 (2 May 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> I am hoping for an all Canadian  Stanley cup final that would be sweet . My  Fav team the Habs play tonight but its not gonna be easy they have to win the next two games



I'm a habs fan, however now that Koivu is gone the future for the Canadiens looks bleak.


----------



## MdB (2 May 2006)

I'm a big Habs fan, but I think they are dead now. Too few effort, too late.

I think Staal, Brind'amour and Ward is enough to send them on the golf course. I didn't the blood thirst last game Habs side, they deserve it.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> I happened to be driving in Edmonton over on 118 ave and 97st at about 9 pm last night. It was a complete gong show. There were vehicles with people hanging out of them screaming everywhere. The horns wouldn't stop honking and there were crazy people in the streets. (2 guys ran by my car naked!!) Congrats to the Oilers... that was crazy last night.


LOL
"Hi Honey"  "Hank, what are you doing?"  "We're streaking"  "What do you mean by 'we'?"  "Uh...they'll be along shortly"


----------



## dardt (2 May 2006)

Going to Game tonight, GO HABS GO. We are going to kill them  :rage: (I hope)


----------



## scoutfinch (2 May 2006)

Dear God:

I have been a very good girl this past week.  I have been kind and benevolent to those less fortunate than I.  I have been thankful for all my blessings.  I have given blood, sweated for the homeless, cried for the weak, prayed for the ill.  I have given money to churches, temples and synagogs.  I adopted three children from the developing world and volunteered my services to the disadavantaged and downtrodden.  I even prayed for that idiot kgerrard who compared servicemembers to rapists in his/her/its stupid thread about protesting EX Raging Bison.  I have worn a hair shirt all week and self-flagellated as necessary.

Please let the Habs win tonight.  Please?

scout


----------



## Pea (2 May 2006)

hahaha. Well said scout, well said.

Come on Habs!!


----------



## scoutfinch (2 May 2006)

1-0 habs...

I am going to say a million Hail Mary's, go to confession, pray the rosary and genuflect all night long.... and I ain't even Catholic!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Dear God:
> 
> I have been a very good girl this past week.  I have been kind and benevolent to those less fortunate than I.  I have been thankful for all my blessings.  I have given blood, sweated for the homeless, cried for the weak, prayed for the ill.  I have given money to churches, temples and synagogs.  I adopted three children from the developing world and volunteered my services to the disadavantaged and downtrodden.  I even prayed for that idiot kgerrard who compared servicemembers to rapists in his/her/its stupid thread about protesting EX Raging Bison.  I have worn a hair shirt all week and self-flagellated as necessary.
> 
> ...



Too funny!! ;D

As a Padre I wonder if it's a good idea to mix two major religions??

Just kidding...keep on praying...it's good for you!! ;D


----------



## dardt (3 May 2006)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> Going to Game tonight, GO HABS GO. We are going to kill them  :rage: (I hope)



Great game but I am still sad   :crybaby:

Go Oilers Go, Go Oilers  Go  ;D


----------



## aluc (3 May 2006)

Oooohhh.....les habitants are no more...so sad....indeed.... ;D

go leafs go........ oh man , I'm still in denial!!


----------



## MdB (3 May 2006)

Well, Ottawa vs. Buffalo will be a great semi-final.

Look forward to great hockey.

BTW, Kovalev said he WASN'T even hurt. He really played like he was.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 May 2006)

Ah, can't wait for the Ducks to knock Calgary the hell out of the playoffs tonight, either.  

Whatever happens, it will be a good game.  Anaheim had their game back two nights ago - and got robbed of a goal by poor officiating (why was a video review not possible?)  Sutter's whining about the number of 5 on 3 advantages was unseemly, though. The Anaheim coach took the high road and just said 'now's not the time'. Good for him.

Was a good series as far as entertainment goes.

Fingers crossed to say Bye bye to the Red Mile.  As bad as Sodom and Gomorrah Avenue is now, God only knows (sorry, Padre, but its true) what will happen if Calgary wins and the Oilers and their fans come to town. Here's hoping we don't find out.


----------



## Popurhedoff (3 May 2006)

*NHL* = *NO HABS LEFT*

Out in 6 games  ;D





















Sorry guys, I could not resist.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 May 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Ah, can't wait for the Ducks to knock Calgary the hell out of the playoffs tonight, either.
> 
> Whatever happens, it will be a good game.  Anaheim had their game back two nights ago - and got robbed of a goal by poor officiating (why was a video review not possible?)  Sutter's whining about the number of 5 on 3 advantages was unseemly, though. The Anaheim coach took the high road and just said 'now's not the time'. Good for him.
> 
> ...



Not happening.....GO FLAMES GO!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 May 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Not happening.....GO FLAMES GO!!!!!!!! ;D



HAPPENED! buh bye Sodom and Gomorrah.

One of our Cpls lives a block off the Red Mile. He told us tonight how the first night of the playoffs, someone torched the industrial dumpster behind their building; fire was so bad they had to get a pumper truck to put it out. I suspect it will be a little more tame around there tonight.


----------



## vangemeren (5 May 2006)

What the heck? Ottawa could have won it in regulation had they scored an empty neter when they had the chance. Oh, well I'm not really a Sens fan, just a Leaf hater

edit (2 seconds later, turns to the t.v)

WTF Buffalo won? If the Sens play like that, the only championships they'll be winning are at the golfcourse


----------



## Franko (5 May 2006)

Well Sens choked in OT .....go figure.

Regards


----------



## TMM (5 May 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> Well Sens choked in OT .....go figure.
> 
> Regards



Finally some good news for TMM today! ;D


----------



## dardt (5 May 2006)

Time for the Dominator to make a return, that game was crazy.

Go Oilers Go  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 May 2006)

what a roller-coaster of a game... ya can't give up late goals like that in the playoffs! should be a wild series...


----------



## MdB (6 May 2006)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> Time for the Dominator to make a return, that game was crazy.



True, look at Emery's yesterday stats:

SA	GA	SAVES	SV%
23	7	16	         .696

Not particularly good.

Not having seen the game, I guess the Sabres has all the merit having scored *2* shorthanded goals! Even despite the fact that all others stats (Shots, PIM, Hits, Giveaways, Takeaways, Faceoffs Won) are in favor of the Sens...


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2006)

In all fairness to Emery, he made the saves he should have (last one notwithstanding).  There wasn't much support on the goal that tied it up to 5-5 (shorthanded).  The def made a pinch that was inexcusible.  The goal to tie it up 6-6 was also difficult.


----------



## MdB (6 May 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> In all fairness to Emery, he made the saves he should have (last one notwithstanding).  There wasn't much support on the goal that tied it up to 5-5 (shorthanded).  The def made a pinch that was inexcusible.  The goal to tie it up 6-6 was also difficult.



I look forward to see the Monday game. This is a great challenge on either side because both teams can bounce back in the blink of an eye. I don't believe the goallies will make THE difference, it sure helps, but given some many goals from both teams...


----------



## beach_bum (7 May 2006)

Yay!  Buffalo is going all the way!   ;D


----------



## TMM (7 May 2006)

I have a soft spot for the Sabres ging back to the 90s when they had Mogilny. Watching him took the misery out of being a Leafs fan.


----------



## camochick (7 May 2006)

Ottawa will take it and you all know it. It's their year!!!!! Go OTTAWA (and BACON MUSHROOM MELTS) >


----------



## TMM (7 May 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Ottawa will take it and you all know it. It's their year!!!!! Go OTTAWA (and BACON MUSHROOM MELTS) >



Camo, it's going to be hard loving you when you're a Sens fan!


----------



## Trinity (7 May 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Camo, it's going to be hard loving you when you're a Sens fan!



Do what I do... I only pretend to love her.


----------



## Pea (7 May 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Camo, it's going to be hard loving you when you're a Sens fan!





			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> Do what I do... I only pretend to love her.



Or you could love her for her many great qualities, like I do. I love ya Wifey! BFF.. hehe.   :-*

I'm cheering for the Sens with her now that my Habs are out.


----------



## karl28 (7 May 2006)

Well now that my Habs are done for the season I am going to through my cheers for the oilers and hope that they go all the way


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Do what I do... I only pretend to love her.



ah hem....."pretend?"

He he......Go Sens Go!!


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> ah hem....."pretend?"
> 
> He he......Go Sens Go!!



When God said love thy neighbour, he wasn't talking about Senator's fans.


----------



## beach_bum (8 May 2006)

I agree...that's why Buffalo will win!


----------



## beach_bum (8 May 2006)

Well now....wasn't that a great game?   ;D  Way to go Buffalo!


----------



## TMM (8 May 2006)

Yes! What better way to end a date night than a Sens' loss! Never mind, don't answer that ;D


----------



## Franko (8 May 2006)

Like always in fine Sens traditions....a little pressure and they choke.

So who are they going to fire when the season ends?     :

Regards


----------



## TMM (8 May 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> Like always in fine Sens traditions....a little pressure and they choke.
> 
> So who are they going to fire when the season ends?     :



PAt Quinn  -it's all his fault!


----------



## Tilstonguy (9 May 2006)

Alfredsson is sucking out bad!  At least Wade Redden is still doin good. All I can do is hope the sens can pull it off.


----------



## Tilstonguy (9 May 2006)

Carolina is goin to pull off the upset and beat the Devils


----------



## camochick (9 May 2006)

Stupid sens, why must they always choke. Oh well at least the oilers are going down hahaha, so I dont have to hear about it at work, and have naked drunken people running up the ave.  >


----------



## Pea (9 May 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Stupid sens, why must they always choke. Oh well at least the oilers are going down hahaha, so I dont have to hear about it at work, *and have naked drunken people running up the ave*.  >



hahah, not like when I brought you home the night the Oilers won round one.....


----------



## Franko (10 May 2006)

Well again the Sens didn't let me down....they choked in OT.

One more and they're out!     :

Go Sens Go indeed.

Regards


----------



## Scott (10 May 2006)

beach_bum, you utter one word and I will poke you right between the lookers. ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (10 May 2006)

Mike is not amused...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 May 2006)

The "Razor" was not to sharp on that one. Hats off to Buffalo, they came out flying in OT. 

SWEEEEEEP! *Sigh*


----------



## Sheerin (11 May 2006)

For Ottawa fans....

http://eod.liquidviewer.com/wgr-od/wgr/20060505_ottawa.wma


----------



## Cpl.Banks (11 May 2006)

Just watch...we've got them riiiiiiight where we want them...I think  8). By the way that song is actually pretty funny...

GO SENS GO!!!!


----------



## Pea (11 May 2006)

Whoohoo...go Oilers! Maybe there is still hope of more naked people running down the streets....  :blotto:


----------



## Scott (11 May 2006)

I was up till nearly 0400 watching the game, back up at 0600 to start yard work. I didn't get as much done in the yard as I wanted to but it was worth it and there is always tomorrow. Go Oil!!


----------



## dardt (11 May 2006)

Confirmed no Hasek for game 4 tonight !

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/stanleycup2006/storyview.html?/story/stanleycup2006/national/2006/05/11/senators-hasek-out.html

Let the axes start swinging in Ottawa !

Go Oilers Go  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 May 2006)

Sens are still alive!


----------



## Franko (12 May 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Sens are still alive!



Barely....I didn't even watch the game last night. 

Though it was going to be a repeat of Wendsday's game....and I don't like re-runs    

Regards


----------



## TMM (12 May 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Though it was going to be a repeat of Wendsday's game....and I don't like re-runs



Some things are worth watching repeatedly!

All I want in time for Mother's Day is a Sabres victory!


----------



## Pea (12 May 2006)

Let's go Oilers!! .... Let's go Oilers!!


----------



## dardt (12 May 2006)

It's a whole new series now, GO OILERS GO.

Joe Thornton sucks  ;D


----------



## Gunner (13 May 2006)

Oilers 6-3 tonight. It's a best of 3 now and the Oilers have the momentum!


----------



## beach_bum (13 May 2006)

Goooooo Buffalo!!!!!!   ;D





			
				TMM said:
			
		

> Some things are worth watching repeatedly!
> 
> All I want in time for Mother's Day is a Sabres victory!



See Scott....I'm not the only one!   :dontpanic:


----------



## DraketheDuck (13 May 2006)

Canucks fan here... but since they are golfing... have to suck it up and ehem cheer for the Oilers.  Great win tonight though... they kicked ass.  Go oilers f***ing GO!


----------



## Pea (13 May 2006)

GREAT game tonight! LETS GO OILERS!!


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

Habs fan here...guess they are golfing also...

Hope the Oilers 'git er dun' lol

HL


----------



## TMM (13 May 2006)

POMINVILLE!

The best early Mother's Day gift a gal could ever want!


----------



## dardt (13 May 2006)

The Sens are no more, time for the axe to swing.  :brickwall:

Go Oilers Go, our last hope.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

Well I must say...that was a disappointing OT goal...shorthanded...bye bye Sens   oh well Go Oilers Go

HL


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 May 2006)

Nice effort by the Captain on the one on one in OT. Eeeeech. Go oil!


----------



## Gouki (13 May 2006)

Disappointing all right.. I never liked Ottawa's defence but this is retarded.. not that it matters now I guess.

Ah well, time to pin my hopes on the Oilers. I must say though, I thought they'd have a good chance of winning that tonight.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 May 2006)

*ack*cough*gurgle*cough* ack*phtoowee......hmmm,hairball


----------



## Sheerin (14 May 2006)

http://senschoke06.ytmnd.com/

What can I say?  I hate the Sens...


----------



## beach_bum (14 May 2006)

Ding Dong the Sens are dead........ >

Long live Buffalo!!!!!!!   ;D


----------



## DraketheDuck (14 May 2006)

Naked People.  Where?????


----------



## Trinity (14 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Senators minus Hasek =  LOSS
> 
> 
> Come on.  I put the Senators making it past the first round, I can't lie.
> ...



I remember that post...

It was followed by 2CDO saying


> Sour grapes from the Leafs fans! Cry Baby



as well as other taunts, jeers, sneers, and BETS from people here 
including putting me in a Sens Jersey.


But yet,  I was right.  Sens LOSE in 2nd round.  

ALL HAIL my mighty prediction skills.


----------



## vangemeren (14 May 2006)

After seeing the way the Sens lost the first game in the series, I knew they were done.

I think the only thing more predictable than the Sens choking, is the Leafs not winning the Stanley Cup.


----------



## darmil (14 May 2006)

GO OILERS GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pea (14 May 2006)

DraketheDuck said:
			
		

> Naked People.  Where?????



Running along 118 Ave. If the Oilers keep playing like they are, there will be more in a few games.  ;D

LETS GO OILERS!!


----------



## darmil (15 May 2006)

118ave eww


----------



## Pea (15 May 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> 118ave eww



I know, I know. But at least the naked guys were hot for once!  ;D


----------



## Pea (15 May 2006)

LETS GO OILERS!! Whoohoo another victory for Edmonton! Come on boys..take it in 6!


----------



## TMM (15 May 2006)

It was nice to hear they won whilst driving home tonight.


----------



## darmil (15 May 2006)

GO OILERS GO! KEEP IT UP BOYS!!! ;D


----------



## vangemeren (15 May 2006)

The Oilers have to win, I mean look at the other teams already through:

Carolina Hurricanes
Buffalo Sabres
Anhiem Mighty Ducks

I would be forced to hope the Sabres win, it doesn't even snow in the other places.


----------



## 043 (15 May 2006)

Mike_R23A :

Why so quiet all of a sudden?? You're not like all the other Senator fans are you??? Are your ankles swollen or broken from jumping on and off the band wagon??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Typical Sens!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camochick (16 May 2006)

Leafs, Leafs, they've been playing golf for awhile now havent they. GO Oilers (my team was sadly eliminated but since I live in a city where my life depends on being a fan I am now cheering for the oilers hehe) >


----------



## Pea (16 May 2006)

Admit it Camo.. you just want the naked men to run down the ave again.......  ;D

LETS GO OILERS!


----------



## Hot Lips (16 May 2006)

What's this I heard the Canadian Anthem booed the other night during the away game the Oilers played????

HL


----------



## NadineR (16 May 2006)

hey, 

yeah the canadian anthem was booed...


Nadine


----------



## dardt (17 May 2006)

Watch out Ducks  :fifty: here come the Oilers !


----------



## paracowboy (18 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> What's this I heard the Canadian Anthem booed the other night during the away game the Oilers played????
> 
> HL


yeah, some idiots in Quebec started that a few years ago at a children's hockey game. They "boo'd" the American anthem. Now, occasionally, some moron on one side of the border or other displays his maturity level, and a pack of fools join in. Pathetic.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 May 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Mike_R23A :
> 
> Why so quiet all of a sudden?? You're not like all the other Senator fans are you??? Are your ankles swollen or broken from jumping on and off the band wagon??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Typical Sens!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!!!



I started drinking after the game on saturday and everything after that is a blur...  :blotto:

I'm not a bandwagon fan, I watched back when they played in the Civic Center, and I'll be watching again next year. I don't think several overtime losses constitutes choking, but that's what everyone likes to call it  :  I also think Emery kicked ass for someone put in his position... 

But the Sens had one thing the Leafs didn't this season, a chance!


----------



## Pea (18 May 2006)

WHOOHOO, LETS GO OILERS. - On to the next round!

I now officially have a horrible headache, as everyone in Edmonton has been honking their horns since the game ended.  :threat:


----------



## couchcommander (18 May 2006)

Yea it'll probably go until around 3 am, that's usually when it stops and I can finally get some sleep (one of the...perks... of living only a few blocks off of whyte).


----------



## Pea (20 May 2006)

WHOOHOO - Oilers take the 1st game! Let the stupid honking commence!  :blotto:


----------



## couchcommander (20 May 2006)

I can hear it now... and no I'm not talking figuratively.


----------



## darmil (21 May 2006)

LETS GO OILERS!


----------



## Scott (21 May 2006)

1-0 after the first. But they were doing some running around in thelast moments, don't like seeing that.

Keep it up boys.

GO OIL!!


----------



## Gunner (22 May 2006)

3-1 again for Edmonton.   Oilers are now 2 games up.

Go Oilers Go!


----------



## darmil (22 May 2006)

AWESOME game!!! keep it up boys!GO OILERS GO.


----------



## Pea (22 May 2006)

WHOOHOO - LETS GO OILERS! Take it in 4! 2 home games now, so they should be able to.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> WHOOHOO - LETS GO OILERS! Take it in 4! 2 home games now, so they should be able to.




they are our only hope for a Canadian winning team...go oilers go


----------



## beach_bum (22 May 2006)

You just want to watch them get defeated by the mighty and powerful Buffalo Sabres!!!!!!!!   >


----------



## darmil (22 May 2006)

As if!!!.....ALL THE WAY!GO OILERS GO!!!


----------



## Pea (24 May 2006)

LETS GO OILERS!! One more and we are off to the Cup!


----------



## Gouki (24 May 2006)

One of the best games I've seen so far..


----------



## Gunner (24 May 2006)

5-4 for the Oilers. Oilers up 3-0 in the series and they are going for a clean sweep.

Lots of cheering for the US anthem and the singer of O Canada was drowned out by the crowd.  Who'd of thuk it?


----------



## Pea (24 May 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> 5-4 for the Oilers. Oilers up 3-0 in the series and they are going for a clean sweep.
> 
> Lots of cheering for the US anthem and the singer of O Canada was drowned out by the crowd.  Who'd of thuk it?



That's classy Alberta citizens for ya!


----------



## 043 (24 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> That's classy Alberta citizens for ya!



Class?????Hmmmmmmmmmmm guess I am thinking outside of the box. I see it as self preservation.............have you ever actually listened to that clown sing?


----------



## Pea (24 May 2006)

All that matters is that I have never heard _Oh Canada_ so loud and clear in my life!


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> All that matters is that I have never heard _Oh Canada_ so loud and clear in my life!


I did, once.  But I was high on goofballs and I think it might have been "Brown Sugar" by The Rolling Stones, but I'm not exactly sure.

GO OILERS!


----------



## onecat (24 May 2006)

Go Oilers!!!!!  it nice to see a Canadian  team getting this far.  The NHL is way too american in it's business outlook and needs to realize that its fans are here in Canada.  We will go to game even out teams suck.  If by some chance the Oilers are put out this round then all Canadians should stopping it and let the CBC now it.


----------



## beach_bum (24 May 2006)

Some of us Canadians have favorite teams that aren't Canadian believe it or not.  That doesn't make me any less Canadian....it just means I cheer for another team.  Go Buffalo!


----------



## Leonidio (24 May 2006)

Well,after all the teams we said,the Oilers are the last team alive.OILERS ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Wizard of OZ (24 May 2006)

The biggest problem with last nights game was GL if he would have ignored the second tilt the Ducks would not have had the need to fight as hard as they did.  They think they can win now and that is scary.  George should have let the wanna be tough guy alone instead he takes him down in two and then pumps his arms and fires up the Ducks more then the Oil.  

That and following the puck around like a puppy looking for his favorite toy for 10 mins hurt the Oil large.  Game four will be a tilt that is for sure.  I just hope they don't continue to run Roli the Goalie.  That was getting out hand.  

Go OIL


----------



## MdB (25 May 2006)

YAY!

Buffalo won 4-3 over Carolina!!

Great, I hope the final is Buffalo vs Edmonton!


----------



## beach_bum (25 May 2006)

Whoo-hoo!  Buffalo!!!!!!!  All the way!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 May 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> Buffalo won 4-3 over Carolina!!
> 
> Great, I hope the final is Buffalo vs Edmonton!



Moi aussi!!! OOPs.....week nine of my ten week block French course....I must... I must :crybaby:

LET'S GO OILERS!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## darmil (26 May 2006)

They sh** the bed WTF! better take the next.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 May 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> They sh** the bed WTF! better take the next.



That was pretty dirty of those ducks (Dirty Ducks) to sneak in Giguere at the last minute....screwed with Edmonton's heads if you ask me. And what the heck kind of Reffing was that anyway. Oilers fans were quite right to chant  "WE WANT A REF!"


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

Yes, Carolina didn't really seem to play much of the game last night...Buffalo blew them away...however the need to come back from a deficit so the probability of that is...minimal?
Oilers are going to win...their next game and then the cup against Carolina  ;D

HL


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Yes, Carolina didn't really seem to play much of the game last night...Buffalo blew them away...however the need to come back from a deficit so the probability of that is...minimal?
> Oilers are going to win...their next game and then the cup against Carolina  ;D
> 
> HL



I'm kinda hoping it's Edmonton and Buffalo in the final....but Carolina really spanking the Sabres last night. Gerber did his magic.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2006)

Now, I'm not one to count my chickens before they hatch (in spite of what you dirty Patricia's and Vandoos think)  :dontpanic:, but GO OILERS GO!  2-1 after 2!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 May 2006)

WTG 
OILERS WIN OILERS WIN!!!


----------



## dardt (28 May 2006)

OILERS !!!!!!!!!! Bring it home


----------



## darmil (28 May 2006)

Intense game, Stanley cup finals!GO OILERS GO!!!!


----------



## karl28 (28 May 2006)

Bring Lord Stanley back to Canada way to go Oilers


----------



## Hot Lips (28 May 2006)

Go Oilers...bring it home  

HL


----------



## Scott (28 May 2006)

GO OIL!! Let's bring home the first Stanley Cup since Montreal, IIRC.

Interestingly, when I worked the oilfield it was amazing to see Oilers fans come out in droves but very few Flames fans, they all seemed to hover in the south. It was almost like Blackfalds was the dividing line for Flames/Oilers cheering, I'm not kidding.

Maybe it was just me, maybe the term "Oilers" resonated with so many of us...


----------



## Pea (28 May 2006)

Whoohoo.. Way to go Oilers!!  

Bring it home to Edmonton! I think I had better move far from downtown before this next round starts. The honking is going to drive me to admittance to the nut house.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 May 2006)

Great game....bring it home Oilers!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 May 2006)

Go Leafs (oops) Oilers Go!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Go Leafs (oops) Oilers Go!



You must be really getting tired of waiting eh Mud?? Oh well maybe next year!


----------



## Pea (29 May 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> You must be really getting tired of waiting eh Mud?? Oh well maybe next year!



Nah he must just be a fan of golf..since the Leafs have been golfing for a LONG time.  >


----------



## vonGarvin (29 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Nah he must just be a fan of golf..since the Leafs have been golfing for a LONG time.  >


Steady..........steady............

But it's not too early to jump on the Argonaut bandwagon!  Come on over!  Join the double-blue: North America's OLDEST professional football team!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 May 2006)

Actually I am not a Leaf's fan...I just thought it was funny   :blotto:


----------



## Hot Lips (30 May 2006)

It wasn't funny...Leafs fans are crying everywhere now...where's your compassion  
So who are you cheering for then MudMan...hmmmmm

HL

Go Oilers


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> It wasn't funny...Leafs fans are crying everywhere now...where's your compassion
> So who are you cheering for then MudMan...hmmmmm
> 
> HL
> ...



Why, I am cheering for the Handsome brothers of course!


----------



## fourninerzero (30 May 2006)

I got the news while wandering around the wonderful swamp that is northern alberta. nothing brings a warm fuzzy feeling like hearing "OILERS WIN!!!! HELLO FINALS" over the radio


----------



## beach_bum (2 Jun 2006)

That's okay Buffalo.....next year will be The Year!!!!!!   :'(


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Jun 2006)

The only thing left to do is cheer on the Oil!! 

(My sens .. sigh)


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Jun 2006)

Monday night...

Edmonton @ Carolina...

Be there  ;D

Go Oilers Go...bring it home  

HL


----------



## Pea (5 Jun 2006)

The honking has commenced...... :threat:

GO OILERS GO!!!!  ;D


----------



## Scott (5 Jun 2006)

Speechless...

That's the type of ending that can ruin it for a team. Hopefully the Oil can shake it off and hopefully Rollie is OK.


----------



## Gunner (6 Jun 2006)

X 2


----------



## PViddy (6 Jun 2006)

That's it, we need to take out Cam Ward, that guy is a robot! haha.  The boys played a hard game, we'll shake ut off for next game.  Hope Rolli is good to go!

cheers

PV


----------



## PViddy (6 Jun 2006)

This Just in.

Rollison is out! NOOOOOOOOOOO (insert every swear word in every language here). 

PV


----------



## exsemjingo (6 Jun 2006)

Hi all!
You hockey fans and military types.

Now that the Stanley cup Finals are upon us, I think it is time for a fresh thread.  What better topic to start with but tonites preformance by the Edmonton, or should I say, Canada Oilers. 

What was Conclin thinking when he went behind the net with 6 minutes to go in the 3rd period and the score tied 4 to 4 !?!  I know he is the Oilers back-up Goalie, and Roloson tried to stay on, but this mistake had nothing to do with his goal-tending abilities and everything to do with tactics.  
Didn't McTavish tell him not to do that?  I suppose not.  If he had staued in front of the net, where a second-tier goal-tender in a THIRD PERIOD OF A STANLEY CUP FINALS GAME belongs, I might still be watching the game.

Roloson has a habit of playing possum (which got my team to be your team), so hopefully he is doing so now.

Other than that, I still think the Oilers have a chance at winning the cup, since it seems that during their week at the NY Rangers training facitily , they finally learnt how to play offensively.

They will definately need that since the Eastern Confrence oviously plays more physical hockey than what the Oliers are used to.


----------



## exsemjingo (6 Jun 2006)

Hey all!
This thread is getting long, so why not check out the new one I have started for the stanlety cup final!
After all, a little solidarity would be good for Canada's team.


----------



## Pea (6 Jun 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO Rollie is out. I hate to say it...But I am worried!  :-\


----------



## vangemeren (6 Jun 2006)

I'm worried too.

I can't stand the thought of the Stanley Cup going to Raliegh. :crybaby:


----------



## 043 (6 Jun 2006)

Bummer,  however, it is a team game. They can do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infanteer (6 Jun 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/stanleycup2006/storyview.html?/story/stanleycup2006/national/2006/06/06/nhl-oilers-roloson.htmld

Rollies gone for the rest of the playoffs....


----------



## camochick (6 Jun 2006)

Thanks Bergeron. THanks for coming out and taking out your own goalie.  >  Let's hope all that heart the oilers have will come out and they can win this thing.


----------



## 043 (6 Jun 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Thanks Bergeron. THanks for coming out and taking out your own goalie.  >  Let's hope all that heart the oilers have will come out and they can win this thing.



Hmmmmmmmmmm you sound like a bandwagon jumper to me...........no real Oiler fan would dump on one of the players like that.. Sigh..............that time of year I guess. "Lets cheer on Canada's last remaining team, it's the right thing to do................." Bah Humbug!!!!!!

GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camochick (6 Jun 2006)

Yep, I jumped on the bandwagon and i'm proud of it. I'm cheering for them because my husband can't be here to do it himself. Go OILERS (or whatever team I decide to get on board with whoooohoooo). So how are the Leafs doing this year, oh wait, where is that golf course they play on. >


----------



## Hot Lips (6 Jun 2006)

Well...well the Oilers lost the first one and I think that last goal of the Hurricanes was well...it shouldn't have happened...first game jitters is all  

Go Oilers Go

HL


----------



## 043 (6 Jun 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Yep, I jumped on the bandwagon and i'm proud of it. I'm cheering for them because my husband can't be here to do it himself. Go OILERS (or whatever team I decide to get on board with whoooohoooo). So how are the Leafs doing this year, oh wait, where is that golf course they play on. >



You know what, until the Stanley Cup is decided, I wouldn't go flapping your gums and bragging...........the 16 teams who make the playoffs are no better off than the teams that don't make the playoffs, unless they win. Unless you didn't know, a successful season is only considered successful for the team that wins the Cup. So, yeah, the Leafs may be golfing, but they aren't alone. Buffalo, Anaheim...........nice try but sadly they both had unsuccessful seasons......

Go Leafs Go!!!!!

BTW, did you know that during the Playoffs, CBC ratings actually went down........compared to regular season Toronto Maple Leaf games???

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!


----------



## camochick (6 Jun 2006)

Ya know 2023, the thing about hockey is, It's a game, and I was merely poking a little fun at you in a friendly way, like alot of hockey fans do to each other. I will not let this thread degrade into a peeing contest about hockey teams, so you have my most heartfelt apologies for insulting your team.  GO LEAFS!!!!!


----------



## Pea (6 Jun 2006)

..... uh, Go OILERS!!

Come on boys, bring home the cup.


----------



## 043 (6 Jun 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Ya know 2023, the thing about hockey is, It's a game, and I was merely poking a little fun at you in a friendly way, like alot of hockey fans do to each other. I will not let this thread degrade into a peeing contest about hockey teams, so you have my most heartfelt apologies for insulting your team.  GO LEAFS!!!!!



Hey Camo,

Not trying to get under your skin either and as for me being a Leafs fan, I have very thick skin. I lived through the 80's!!!!!! I am barbing right back and enjoying it. No offence taken and none given. As for the Oilers....................hmmmmmmmm sorry, can't say anything good..........oh wait, Jason Smith is an ex Leaf............Go Smith!!!!!

Go Leafs Go!!


----------



## wookie11 (6 Jun 2006)

I was on the oilers bandwagon until Roloson broke his leg or whatever part he broke.
Now, I just don't care anymore. No more cup coming home this season.. tsk tsk


----------



## Wizard of OZ (7 Jun 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> You know what, until the Stanley Cup is decided, I wouldn't go flapping your gums and bragging...........the 16 teams who make the playoffs are no better off than the teams that don't make the playoffs, unless they win. Unless you didn't know, a successful season is only considered successful for the team that wins the Cup. So, yeah, the Leafs may be golfing, but they aren't alone. Buffalo, Anaheim...........nice try but sadly they both had unsuccessful seasons......
> 
> Go Leafs Go!!!!!
> 
> ...



 I disagree 2023 the two teams in the finals are, 1) conference champions, making them best in their respective conference, 2) would be Stanley cup runner up and if that team could not live up to its obligations as champions would have to fullfill the role.

So there is a large difference between the teams in the playoffs and those who are golfing in May (the oil know this symptom well).  So relax the leafs will win their cup someday when they get a goalie and some defence and a forward who scores more then when their contract is due.  

As for TV ratings how does that affect a teams performance, the leafs are in the largest hockey market in Canada, which is the only reason they still have a team after all those lack luster years.  Could you imagine if the leafs were in a city the size of Winnipeg.  They would be the Phoenix cactus.


----------



## 043 (7 Jun 2006)

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> I disagree 2023 the two teams in the finals are, 1) conference champions, making them best in their respective conference, 2) would be Stanley cup runner up and if that team could not live up to its obligations as champions would have to fullfill the role.



You are too funny! This isn't the Miss Univervse Pageant!!!!!!!!! What Stanley Cup champion isn't going to live up to it's obligations?????HAHAHAHA Thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vangemeren (7 Jun 2006)

5-0 loss??

Why Jebus Why?

 :crybaby:


----------



## exsemjingo (8 Jun 2006)

Okay, I see why; the thread ends up here anyway.

Oilers loose 5 zip, but who's fault is the zip?  Can't blame that on Juicy.  I'll discuss the 1st and 5th goals since I paid the most attention to those.  1st goal was a high deflection that even Roloson might have missed.  No shame there.  5th goal was entirely the fault of the defencemen.  One Carolina forward in front of the net deflects a long shot from the centre.  One Oiler defenceman standing immediately next to him, but, no cover!  It's true that was the last of maybe 6 shots, but at that point you figure out you're in emergency mode.
Don Cherry says to play LaRooque more, but that's no good unless he learns to KEEP IT IN HIS PANTS!  No more stupid penalties!
We lost this game for stupid arbitrary reasons.  If the Oilers get it together they can win this one yet, but it seems that as soon as they get behind they loose hope and quit playing.

P.S. All you wanting to get off the bandwagon, get off now.  True Oilers fans toughed it out through all the years when Doug Weight was on our side.


----------



## Hot Lips (8 Jun 2006)

Well not to be a party pooper...that's two down...unless they sort themselves out better than last night...the Oilers will be cupless for 16 years.

HL


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jun 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> P.S. All you wanting to get off the bandwagon, get off now.  True Oilers fans toughed it out through all the years when Doug Weight was on our side.


I'll only leap from this bandwagon once the Toronto Maple Leafs are no longer out of the running for the Stanley Cup


----------



## TMM (8 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> I'll only leap from this bandwagon once the Toronto Maple Leafs are no longer out of the running for the Stanley Cup



Nice to see I'm not alone in my blue & white padded cell!


----------



## camochick (8 Jun 2006)

Perhaps this will help the Oilers

http://www.cbc.ca/edmonton/story/ed-oilerstroops-20060607.html


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jun 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Perhaps this will help the Oilers
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/edmonton/story/ed-oilerstroops-20060607.html



Amazing to think that our troops over there are sending a gift home!  Shouldn't the Oilers be the ones signing a flag and sending it over there???  Or a bunch of them??

Truly amazing to read that article and think of the troops over there doing the business have stopped and thought "hey lets send some of our luck home".  Well done troops


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jun 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Nice to see I'm not alone in my blue & white padded cell!


See?  We do belong to the same club: the Toronto Maple Leafs Lonely Hearts Club Band.
Now, how about them Argos?


----------



## Booked_Spice (8 Jun 2006)

First and foremost we can't blame the goalie on this one.

The oilers played a fantastic first period. They lost plain and simple because they couldn't stay out of the penalty box. I love the oilers but taking stupid penalties did not help this game. Then they just gave up. 

Just remember that we were down 2 with the sharks and we came back to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO OILERS GO!


----------



## Pea (8 Jun 2006)

Exactly, it is a TEAM game.

The Oilers can still come back and take the Cup.. Lets hope some home games will help the boys!

LETS GO OILERS! Bring the Cup home, and then the wall mural across from Rexall will need updating!  ;D


----------



## fourninerzero (10 Jun 2006)

I have faith in the Oilers, I believe they have what it takes to win it.



			
				vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Now, how about them Argos?



As for the Argos VonG, they can watch the grey cup parade down Jasper ave in Edmonton come November! ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jun 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I have faith in the Oilers, I believe they have what it takes to win it.


Agreed


			
				FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> As for the Argos VonG, they can watch the grey cup parade down Jasper ave in Edmonton come November! ;D




Them's fightin' words!


----------



## darmil (10 Jun 2006)

If they don't win this game its over!...GO OILERS GO!!..Bring the cup back to Canada.


----------



## Stauds (10 Jun 2006)

What a good game so far. GO OILERS!!


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Jun 2006)

Certainly look like the Oilers tonight...go Oilers go...woohoo

HL


----------



## vangemeren (10 Jun 2006)

*Crap*, 

it's tied now.

Edmonton has to win...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/pete_mcentegart/06/08/ten.spot/index.html



> Monday's Game 1 of the NHL Stanley Cup finals on OLN was *watched by fewer U.S. viewers than the women's softball College World Series* game the same night


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jun 2006)

2-1!


----------



## Gunner (10 Jun 2006)

We've got ourselves a series!


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Jun 2006)

Indeed we do...Go Oilers Go

HL


----------



## Scott (10 Jun 2006)

Well, game 3 was aired on NBC. I switched over to it for a short time and wasn't impressed witht he sound or picture quality. But at least they didn't have a glowing puck!! ;D

The Oilers are still in tough. They need a blowout game.


----------



## fourninerzero (11 Jun 2006)

STILL IN IT!

Oil win 2-1 in game three, whyte is gonna be a riot tonight!  ;D(pardon the expression)


----------



## exsemjingo (11 Jun 2006)

"I'll only leap from this bandwagon once the Toronto Maple Leafs are no longer out of the running for the Stanley Cup"

I think the rule is that once a team's Stanley-Cupless streak is memorialized in song by the Tragically Hip, they can officially be counted out permanently. 

Anyway, tonight's game was something.  Markannen played beautifully in goal.  The Oilers lead shots taken.  Smyth scored the winning goal with 3 minutes to go, and it was uglier than Bind-Amour's beak.  I can't believe CBC slipped in a spot where he tells us who his favorite players were growing up.
Did you hear Doug Weight getting booed in the second period?  Priceless.

The series wasn't over after game 2, and now we have the proof.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I think the rule is that once a team's Stanley-Cupless streak is memorialized in song by the Tragically Hip, they can officially be counted out permanently.


BOO!  That was about Billy B's fishing trip and the irony that he wasn't found until they won the cup.  So, we need to "lose" a Toronto Maple Leaf, and then find him, and WHAM: Lord Stanley is a' comin' home!




Go Oilers!


----------



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

I'm with vonG. The Hip would never write about a losing streak, that'd be too simple. Irony, man, irony.

But, I am not about losing a Leaf to find the Cup. And wouldn't they have to win a Cup, then lose a Leaf in order to win the Cup again? Seems like alot of work! ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Jun 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> I'm with vonG. The Hip would never write about a losing streak, that'd be too simple. Irony, man, irony.
> 
> But, I am not about losing a Leaf to find the Cup. And *wouldn't they have to win a Cup*, then lose a Leaf in order to win the Cup again? Seems like alot of work! ;D


 Yah not likely going to happen  

HL


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> But, I am not about losing a Leaf to find the Cup. And wouldn't they have to win a Cup, then lose a Leaf in order to win the Cup again? Seems like alot of work! ;D


Well, see if anyone from the 67 leafs are still around (The Chief?), "lose" him, and then it's a sure thing!


----------



## darmil (11 Jun 2006)

I think its going to be like San Jose.Bring the cup home. GO OILERS GO!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Jun 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> I think its going to be like San Jose.Bring the cup home. GO OILERS GO!!



Hope so...go oilers.


----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Jun 2006)

We won.. without Rollie. ( I still miss him)

However just goes to show that we can step it up as a team and pull it off

Come on Boys lets bring it home.. GO OILERS


----------



## Leonidio (12 Jun 2006)

I have ALOT of faith in the oilers,the dedication and motivation these guys have gave them the chance to be in the final,and I hope,I really hope they bring the cup to CANADA.


----------



## Gunner (12 Jun 2006)

1-1 after 1.  Oilers dominating but they need to shoot the puck at the net...where's their powerplay!


----------



## Pea (12 Jun 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> 1-1 after 1.  Oilers dominating but they need to shoot the puck at the net...where's their powerplay!



Exactly!! Lets go Oilers!! ANother great round of anthems too!


----------



## AKA Sam (12 Jun 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> 1-1 after 1.  Oilers dominating but they need to shoot the puck at the net...where's their powerplay!



It's so frustrating to watch!!!  I had to leave the room!  QUIT PASSING AND JUST SHOOT THE D*MN PUCK PUHLEASE!


----------



## Gunner (12 Jun 2006)

2-1 for Carolina after 2.  Argh!


----------



## Gunner (13 Jun 2006)

Argh.  Not good for the Oil.  Down 3 games to 1.  Shoot the fricken puck next game!!!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (13 Jun 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Argh.  Not good for the Oil.  Down 3 games to 1.  Shoot the fricken puck next game!!!



+1...  It was painful to watch...  D9er was literally shouting at the TV as they passed the puck around the outside of the box...over and over again...


----------



## Pea (13 Jun 2006)

What a crappy, frustrating game. It hurt me to watch them play. The puck is supposed to go in the net.... I think they forgot that part. Neighbors probably think I am looney now that they heard me yelling all evening...


----------



## 043 (13 Jun 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes, back to one of my previous posts.......unless a team wins the Stanley Cup, they are nothing!!!!!!!!

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vangemeren (13 Jun 2006)

There is still hope, history can still be made.

Go Oil!



			
				2023 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes, back to one of my previous posts.......*unless a team wins the Stanley Cup, they are nothing*!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!*



I want to know if I'm getting this right here... You are saying a team is nothing unless they win a Stanley Cup... Let us take a look at past Stanley Cup champions and see how the Toronto Maple Leafs stack up using your criteria.

2003-04 Tampa Bay Lightning = Leafs are nothing
2002-03 New Jersey Devils = Leafs are nothing
2001-02 Detroit Red Wings  = Leafs are nothing
2000-01 Colorado Avalanche  = Leafs are nothing
1999-00 New Jersey Devils  = Leafs are nothing
1998-99 Dallas Stars  = Leafs are nothing
1997-98 Detroit Red Wings  = Leafs are nothing
1996-97 Detroit Red Wings = Leafs are nothing
1995-96 Colorado Avalanche = Leafs are nothing
1994-95 New Jersey Devils  = Leafs are nothing
1993-94 New York Rangers  = Leafs are nothing
1992-93 Montreal Canadiens = Leafs are nothing
1991-92 Pittsburgh Penguins  = Leafs are nothing
1990-91 Pittsburgh Penguins = Leafs are nothing
1989-90 Edmonton Oilers = Leafs are nothing
1988-89 Calgary Flames = Leafs are nothing
1987-88 Edmonton Oilers  = Leafs are nothing
1986-87 Edmonton Oilers = Leafs are nothing
1985-86 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
1984-85 Edmonton Oilers = Leafs are nothing
1983-84 Edmonton Oilers = Leafs are nothing
1982-83 New York Islanders  = Leafs are nothing
1981-82 New York Islanders  = Leafs are nothing
1980-81 New York Islanders  = Leafs are nothing
1979-80 New York Islanders = Leafs are nothing
1978-79 Montreal Canadiens = Leafs are nothing
1977-78 Montreal Canadiens = Leafs are nothing
1976-77 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
1975-76 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
1974-75 Philadelphia Flyers= Leafs are nothing
1973-74 Philadelphia Flyers = Leafs are nothing
1972-73 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
1971-72 Boston Bruins = Leafs are nothing
1970-71 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
1969-70 Boston Bruins Harry  = Leafs are nothing
1968-69 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
1967-68 Montreal Canadiens  = Leafs are nothing
*1966-67  Toronto Maple Leafs - The last time accoring to your reasoning the Toronto Maple Leafs weren't "nothing" *


----------



## TMM (13 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> It hurt me to watch them play. The puck is supposed to go in the net.... I think they forgot that part.



You sound just like Leafs fans this past season LOL.


----------



## pteosborne (13 Jun 2006)

how is it possible that the leafs are so loved AND hated
without doing anything in the past 40 yrs?   ???
I mean no one loves or hates the blackhawks, why would they?
(off thread topic sorry, had a little rant there)

go oil. :'(


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

http://www.itcanada.com/~yesgaz/typical_leaf_fan.jpg

Thats how they sounded like..this is how some LOOK like..


----------



## pteosborne (13 Jun 2006)

LOL. awesome Leonidio 
I printed that one off for all the Leaf fans on my course.  >


----------



## 043 (13 Jun 2006)

Yes, you are right, Leafs are nothing, but then again, neither are the other teams that don't win the cup!

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2006)

von Garvin, a die hard Leafs fan, is still firmly on the Oilers' bandwagon.  All they have to do is win three games in a row, one game at a time 


GO OILERS GO

(Leafs in 07?)


----------



## 043 (14 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> (Leafs in 07?)



Easily man, easily!

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pendant (14 Jun 2006)

Leafs are my team i cheer for but since they arnt in im going for Edmonton. Unfortunetly Edmonton is down 3-1 in the series and i dont see them winning tonight


----------



## Gunner (14 Jun 2006)

Game 5: End of 1st Period.  3-2 Oilers.  Good effort so far!


----------



## Gunner (14 Jun 2006)

Game 5: End of 2nd Period: 3-3 Tie...anyone's game now.


----------



## Gunner (14 Jun 2006)

Game 5: End of 3rd Period: 3-3 Tie...remains anyone's game....


----------



## Pea (14 Jun 2006)

Going into over time.. COME ON OILERS!! It's been a hell of a game so far!


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2006)

Scores!!!!! Edmonton Wins


----------



## Gunner (15 Jun 2006)

Outstanding effort.  Keep it up boys.  Two more to go.


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2006)

WHOOOOHOOOOOO!!! There is still hope. I just might have to go get crazy on Whyte Ave in a few games!!  >......you coming Gunner?? ;D

*GO OILERS!!*


----------



## Gunner (15 Jun 2006)

I'll be in Toronto so you will have to run naked through Whyte Avenue without me.


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> I'll be in Toronto so you will have to run naked through Whyte Avenue without me.



 :'( But you promised..... I don't want to do it alone.  >


----------



## military granny (15 Jun 2006)

Did you guys hear Don Cherry supporting the troops?


----------



## karl28 (15 Jun 2006)

Way to go Oilers bring the cup back home in game seven  ;D


----------



## darmil (15 Jun 2006)

Awesome fucking game bring it home...GO OILERS GO!!!


----------



## TMM (15 Jun 2006)

That was a joy to watch!

LET'S GO OILERS!


----------



## soldiersoon (15 Jun 2006)

Ya Don Cherry put in the good word.


----------



## exsemjingo (15 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> BOO!  That was about Billy B's fishing trip and the irony that he wasn't found until they won the cup.  So, we need to "lose" a Toronto Maple Leaf, and then find him, and WHAM: Lord Stanley is a' comin' home!


That's all well and good, but where did his stick the hockey card?  His 50 Mission Cap?  His Nifty Fishin' Cap?  His Spiffy Missin' Hat? :dontpanic:

Enough of that and time for the game.
I couldn't believe my eyes when Passani finally clinched it for the team; it was the cheers and honking from outside that did it.  This was the definitive game in the whole series, but Edmonton played the same way for the most part: matching Carolina nearly perfectly.  When Edmonton scores big, like in game one, Carolina does likewise.  When Edmonton plays defensively, Carolina does too, as in game 4.  Always one goal differences.
Tonight was exceptional in that the Oiler's effort didn't tapper off as soon as Carolina got the lead, or evened the score.  Edmonton has more talent, but Carolina has more follow through.
At very least, we won one game in Raleigh.
The only thing I was wondering about was this:  Where's Laroque?


----------



## Leonidio (15 Jun 2006)

I CAN SMELL THE OIL FROM ALL THE WAY DOWN HEREIN QUEBEC! GO OILERS !!!! BRING IT BACK HOME IN


----------



## TMM (15 Jun 2006)

All together now:

There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, Fernando
They were shining there for you and me
For liberty, Fernando
Though I never thought that we could lose
There's no regret
If I had to do the same again
I would, my friend, Fernando


----------



## Leonidio (15 Jun 2006)

Sweet !  ;D


----------



## Pendant (15 Jun 2006)

Yeah!! good game


----------



## Hot Lips (15 Jun 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Did you guys hear Don Cherry supporting the troops?


Yes I did Granny and I loved the hat he showed...any idea where we can get them?
 Go Oilers Go
I haven't cused so much during a game in a long time...it was rather exhilarating
HL


----------



## MdB (15 Jun 2006)

Yeah, that was a great game. Lots of highlights.

The Canes were on the prowl too, with a knife between the teeth. They had great forcheck. But Oilers too and went deep in offensive zone.

Great game.


----------



## military granny (15 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips 
I don't really know he said a Captain in Shilo sent it but I didn't catch his name.


----------



## Gunner (15 Jun 2006)

The Lt from Shilo purchased it in Texas.


----------



## Leonidio (15 Jun 2006)

DId you  Markannen's glove save with his back turned?Awesome


----------



## Cliffy433 (15 Jun 2006)

I said the second the teams were known that the series would go six games.

I REALLY hope I was wrong.

tlm.


----------



## Gunner (16 Jun 2006)

_MY DAD_

Little David was in his 5th grade class when the teacher   asked the children what their fathers did for a living. All the   typical answers came up -- fireman, policeman, salesman,etc.  David was   being uncharacteristically quiet and so the teacher asked him   about his father.

"My father's an exotic dancer in a gay bar and takes offall his clothes in front of other men. Sometimes, if the offer's   really good, he'll go out to the alley with some guy and make love with   him for money."

The teacher, obviously shaken by this statement, hurriedly set the other   children to work on some coloring, and took little David aside to ask him,

 "Is that really true about your father?"   "No," said David,   "He plays for the Hurricanes , but I was too embarrassed to say that in front of the other kids."

GO OILERS GO!!!!!


----------



## Hot Lips (16 Jun 2006)

LMAO

:rofl:

HL


----------



## Leonidio (16 Jun 2006)

Nice one!Carolina is a team with a bunch of team rejects Jim Rutherford(GM) picked up,exept Douggie Weight,of course


----------



## Gunner (16 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> Nice one!Carolina is a team with a bunch of team rejects Jim Rutherford(GM) picked up,exept Douggie Weight,of course



"Team rejects" that are playing in the Stanley Cup right now.....


----------



## Leonidio (16 Jun 2006)

Yeah,They eliminated all the teams I was originally going for   :rage:


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jun 2006)

I wonder what kind of fecal punting the hockey pools are taking right now?

GO OILERS!!!!


PS: I just got back from the field.  Is the game tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Pea (16 Jun 2006)

Game is tomorrow Von G.

GO OILERS!! 

Silly boss gave me our 4 season tickets for it for tomorrow too... Then his boss called and asked if they were available so I had to forfit them.  :'(


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

1 hr and counting.

Go Oilers!  Go  !


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

As much as I would love to see the Oilers win the cup...and I hope I end up eating my words...their game needs to be a little tighter if they are gonna 'Bring It"

Go Oilers Go

HL

Looking for predictions...


----------



## Pea (17 Jun 2006)

Way to go with the jinxing Hot Lips!!!  Yeesh.  

They won the last game, so they can win this one too! GO OILERS GO!!


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

LMAO Pea...I don't believe in that stuff  ;D
You either got it or yah don't...
I do though hope their kick a** 

HL


----------



## darmil (17 Jun 2006)

GO OILERS GO!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

15 minutes before the game...and I have no doubt that they are gonna pull it off tonight


----------



## civvy3840 (17 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> 15 minutes before the game...and I have no doubt that they are gonna pull it off tonight



As much as I would love to see any Canadian team win (Well other then the leafs) I doubt that Edmonton will be able to pull it off. Carolina has good offence, and defence, and Edmonton is just too slow a team to beat them.

That's just how I see it. But...

GO OILERS GO!!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> As much as I would love to see any Canadian team win (Well other then the leafs) I doubt that Edmonton will be able to pull it off. Carolina has good offence, and defence, and Edmonton is just too slow a team to beat them.
> 
> That's just how I see it. But...
> 
> GO OILERS GO!!!!



omg such language!   ;D  This is a public forum Civvy3840!


----------



## Pea (17 Jun 2006)

Ya, don't be such a party pooper. This city is on fire... I have to head out to join the crowd now. 

Go OILERS Go!


----------



## civvy3840 (17 Jun 2006)

haha, sorry guys I'll try to keep my mouth in check in the future! ;D 

Have fun in the crowd, I wish I could join in the celebrations...except I'm kinda on the other side of the country...

GO OILERS GO!!!


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

Now that was a hockey gameeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Go Oilers Go
Stanley is coming home

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Booked_Spice (18 Jun 2006)

Now that was a game.. GOOD JOB....

Bring us the cup..

GO OILERS GO


----------



## exsemjingo (18 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> As much as I would love to see the Oilers win the cup...and I hope I end up eating my words...their game needs to be a little tighter if they are gonna 'Bring It"
> 
> Oh, how I wish we played tighter.  But we were out-shot nearly 3-1, our star is injured, we feel so bad that we cannot play...
> Wait a minute; the tables are turned!  Now all that applies to the Hurricanes.  The under-dog has suddenly become the favorite to win the cup in Game 7!  That Texas Magazine cover was just the jinx needed to clinch it.  For all you who would know, Terry Jones said after game two of this series that if a Hollywood story were to be written, it should have been done tonight.
> ...


----------



## Gouki (18 Jun 2006)

I'm in complete awe. I honestly thought they were finished ... hell they were one goal away from it.. This is simply amazing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2006)

Danny Galivan, Dick Irvin, Foster Hewitt et al must be spinning in their graves.  Are there two more useless arseholes than Bob Cole and Harry Neil?  I have to turn the sound down to a whisper to enjoy the games.

Oh, yes. Go Oilers!!


----------



## civvy3840 (18 Jun 2006)

Ok I take it all back!!


----------



## TMM (18 Jun 2006)

In my best Michael Burgess/Colm Wilkinson voice "Bring him home, bring him home..."



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Are there two more useless arseholes than Bob Cole and Harry Neil?



Ann Coulter and The Phelps come to mind!


----------



## Leonidio (18 Jun 2006)

ITS ONLY ONE WIN TO THE CUP!!!!


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

See Pea...it has nothing todo with jinxing, lol

HL


----------



## Pea (18 Jun 2006)

Nah, it's because I told you to eat your words! Now....EAT 'EM!!

WHOOHOO GO OILERS! Cup Comes home Monday night!!!

The city is CRAZY tonight.. And I'll admit.. I am officially a honker!  >


----------



## darmil (18 Jun 2006)

yeah yeah..GO OILERS GO.. anybody from Edmonton want to T up for a drink monday if the oil take it?


----------



## Pea (18 Jun 2006)

Well Camochick & I are planning to do something Monday after the game if they win.. We were thinking crazy ole Whyte Ave though, to get a piece of the nuttyness.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> The city is CRAZY tonight.. And I'll admit.. I am officially a honker!  >


I have to admit it: for a minute there, I thought that the "n" was another "o"  



Go Oilers!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> The city is CRAZY tonight.. And I'll admit.. I am officially a honker!  >



That doesn't involve eating too many beans...Oh!  You mean the car horn!   :blotto:


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Nah, it's because I told you to eat your words! Now....EAT 'EM!!
> 
> WHOOHOO GO OILERS! Cup Comes home Monday night!!!
> 
> The city is CRAZY tonight.. And I'll admit.. I am officially a honker!  >


 Skill...all skill Pea...
So expect that you will honk like a champion on Monday night and make us all proud...just don't get arrested  

HL


----------



## Armymedic (18 Jun 2006)

4-0, who would have guessed that would be score for game 6?

I still can't believe Smythe, Pisani and Horocoff were able to skate thru the 'Canes defense and get those goals. Mind you, in any other game, Ward's glove save in the 3rd would be a highlight of the night.

Edmonton has momentum, they will be hard to beat. Carolina had better bring there A+1 game to win.

LETS GO OILERS!


----------



## Scott (18 Jun 2006)

Carolin is dog tired, they'd better get up for game 7 or the Oilers will destroy them.

The only way this could be more sweet is if the game were in Edmonton.

GO OIL


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Fantastic body game...they certainly gave it to the Canes and it was indeed effective...
Indeed, Monday will be the night to be glued to the boob tube 

Go Oiler Go

Oh and I thought that PM Harper's commentary was great...light hearted...must be a nice change to be asked to comment on something that you enjoy and not everyone is going to jump down your throat for your opinion.

HL

Oh Granny...Don Cherry showed the support our troops hats again...he gave the web to order them but I don't think I got it down quite right...did anyone else?
The hats are only $10 and they look great...it was something like cfpsa.ca/canex   
I checked it out and didn't see the hats at that addy


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jun 2006)

You have to snoop the site...  Try here:

https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp

If that doesn't work, here's the main CANEX site:

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/

You can get to the various items by clicking on the yellow ribbon link under "current promotions"...

The site is dreadfully slow and the photos of the various items lead to broken links, so I can't tell you if the hats are the same as the ones from last night or not...  :

Hope this helps.

TR


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Thanks Teddy

HL


----------



## Pea (18 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Skill...all skill Pea...
> So expect that you will honk like a champion on Monday night and make us all proud...just don't get arrested
> HL



hehe, I will be honking on Monday when the cup comes home!! ... Me, get arrested? Ya right.  >

Von G: HONKING...as in a car horn.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> hehe, I will be honking on Monday when the cup comes home!! ... Me, get arrested? Ya right.  >
> 
> Von G: HONKING...as in a car horn.



there will be other types of honking too I'm sure...ha ha


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

I haven't been this nervous since, well, never mind that LOL.

I'm definitely cheering on the Oilers tonight but no matter how it ends, no undeserving team has ever won the Stanley Cup. This has been a great series.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jun 2006)

5 minutes to game time.

GO Oilers!


----------



## darmil (19 Jun 2006)

Well puck drops at 18:15......GO OILERS GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## vangemeren (19 Jun 2006)

*Ah !@@!#$#@$*

1-0 for Carolina


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Jun 2006)

I predict 3-1 for Carolina.


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Jun 2006)

boourns to you Dorosh, Oliers for the win.
4-2 Oilers is my prediction.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I predict 3-1 for Carolina.



Someone nab that traitor!!!


----------



## Leonidio (19 Jun 2006)

GO OILERS GO OILERS!!! I HATE CAROLINA  :threat: :threat: :threat:


----------



## 043 (19 Jun 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmm the Oilers are soon to be just like the Leafs................another unsuccessfull team.............oh well...........365 days until the Leafs win the Cup!!!!!!!!!

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

A lot can happen in 20 minutes of playoff hockey! I'm still hoping the Oilers win this game!

Someone send those boys some Double Doubles STAT!


----------



## vangemeren (19 Jun 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmm the Oilers are soon to be just like the Leafs................another unsuccessfull team.............oh well...........365 days until the Leafs win the Cup!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you meant this cup, then yes I do believe the Leafs will win the cup next year.


----------



## Franko (19 Jun 2006)

2-0 Canes....7.22 left in the third....

I'd say Edmonton blew it....

We'll see...but I'm not holding my breath.

Regards


----------



## DG-41 (19 Jun 2006)

2-1 now with 5 min left.

Not dead yet....

DG


----------



## Franko (19 Jun 2006)

1:14 left....

2-1 Canes....

It's all over but the crying     :

Regards


----------



## Inspir (19 Jun 2006)

Dead Now  :'(


----------



## vangemeren (19 Jun 2006)

Damn you Mike D!

It's your fault


----------



## DG-41 (19 Jun 2006)

3-1 empty net.

Oh yeah, it's done.

DG


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Jun 2006)

damnit dorosh. you jinxed us


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Jun 2006)

ToRN said:
			
		

> damnit dorosh. you jinxed us



Happy tidings from Calgary, boys.  Damn, I'm good. 8)


----------



## vangemeren (19 Jun 2006)

I was yelling so loud I woke up the rest of the house. :-\

Bah, I'm changing the channel


----------



## Booked_Spice (19 Jun 2006)

Okay.. but now lets not dump on the oilers

They had to fight to even make the play offs. They have accomplished so much. This team is young and we will get them next year.

GO OILERS GO


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

As much as it hurts to see The Cup go down south again, congrats to the Recchi Squadron.


----------



## darmil (19 Jun 2006)

Calgary sucks!!Well they made it this far gotta give them that... until next year.


----------



## Franko (20 Jun 2006)

:rofl:

Well I have a few dollars to collect tomorrow.

I had a bad feeling from the start of the series after Ed got through.....and I guess I was right.

Same as the Sens getting as far as they did....and ending up choking.

Regards


----------



## fourninerzero (20 Jun 2006)

ah bollocks, we lost it, but well done anyway boys, you've done us proud 

and MikeH remember there is three certainties in life:

1) death.

2) Taxes.

3) Calgary sucks.


----------



## Cabose (20 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I predict 3-1 for Carolina.


Creepy


----------



## camochick (20 Jun 2006)

You know, Edmonton played really well and I'm not upset in the least with their performance. They have alot of heart. Way to go Edmonton, you came from behind and made it as far as you did. Good going Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAP (20 Jun 2006)

Edmonton may have lost, but it was not for lack of trying....great effort guys!!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Jun 2006)

Cabose said:
			
		

> Creepy



You're telling _me_? I fell asleep with 10 minutes to go and got woken up by the foghorn. I opened my eyes and said "oh, that must be the empty netter".

Anyone want to bet on the Grey Cup, right now?


----------



## GAP (20 Jun 2006)

Winnipeg


----------



## R_Collins (20 Jun 2006)

They played well, but damn, if they had played with the intensity they played with in the 3rd period, but for the entire game, it would have been theirs, or at least forced into overtime.

All in all, damned good run. You made Canada proud.

Heck, half of Carolina is Canadian anyways


----------



## Pea (20 Jun 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> You know, Edmonton played really well and I'm not upset in the least with their performance. They have alot of heart. Way to go Edmonton, you came from behind and made it as far as you did. Good going Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1!! Damn good series boys, damn good! They played with heart, and they pushed Carolina right to the end. Oilers are still Western Champs, and one heck of a team! (hehe, and they didn't give up and allow a shut out like Calgary last time  )

GO OILERS!!


----------



## exsemjingo (20 Jun 2006)

Precious is Lost!  They stole it from us!  Now we must die in the dust.  Duuussstt!!!
Okay, I'm fine now.

Good game all around.  Carolina was at the top of their game, but it could have gone either way.  Oiliers played hard, took shots, had some good rushes, and Markannen was solid in net.  Trouble is Carolina had Kam Ward, MVP from Sherwood Park.  You could say a tiny piece of this cup can still be claimed by die-hard Edmonton fans.
I suppose we can all take solace in the fact that 1990 is a lot closer in history than 1967.


----------



## TMM (20 Jun 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I suppose we can all take solace in the fact that 1990 is a lot closer in history than 1967.



I can't hear you! 

The wait only makes it sweeter when it gets here. I can see it now - NHL Commish Wayne Gretzky "Mats after 40 years it finally moved down the block to be with you - The Stanley Cup!"


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Jun 2006)

Well played series...kuddos to the Oilers...
Congrats to the Hurricanes

Go Montreal Go...well it is never too late to start  

HL


----------



## Leonidio (20 Jun 2006)

I am really dissapointed..they worked sooo hard...and they got the last game robbed from them..


----------



## TMM (20 Jun 2006)

The Oilers weren't robbed; they shot themselves in the foot. Oilers blew the 5 on 3 and can't blame Carolina for that.

I don't dispute they worked hard - no one gets that far on sheer luck. They lost and it sucks, but oh baby, what a ride.


----------



## Leonidio (20 Jun 2006)

Yeah!What a ride!


----------



## MdB (20 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Go Montreal Go...well it is never too late to start



Or a bit early... Let them grow into a real team (i.e. using real teamwork, like the Canes or Oilers) and we'll see much going on.


----------



## 043 (20 Jun 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> Or a bit early... Let them grow into a real team (i.e. using real teamwork, like the Canes or Oilers) and we'll see much going on.



I am sorry, but how are the Oilers a real team? They lost!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inspir (20 Jun 2006)

Come on now people, you know it was the Canadian players on the Hurricanes team who won the series


----------



## TMM (20 Jun 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Come on now people, you know it was the Canadian players on the Hurricanes team who won the series



Yeah like the Cup winning goal by Kaberle - like to see Cherry comment on that one!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Jun 2006)

According to the rosters posted at wikipedia, Carolina had more Albertans on the team than Edmonton. ~~~~


----------



## Pea (20 Jun 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I am sorry, but how are the Oilers a real team? They lost!!!!!!!!!!



Well, they are the Western Champs. Also, they went into the playoffs as the 16th place team, and came out second. They pushed Carolina right till the end, and made the City of Edmonton very proud. That is how they are a real team!


----------



## MdB (20 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Well, they are the Western Champs. Also, they went into the playoffs as the 16th place team, and came out second. They pushed Carolina right till the end, and made the City of Edmonton very proud. That is how they are a real team!



And Montreal barely managed to get into the series... past glories' gone for now. Hopefully, little puppies are growing fast. We'll see that in 2-3 seasons. And Carbonneau is the new Chief Instructor! Yay! With expressive Gainey to back him.


----------



## 043 (20 Jun 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Well, they are the Western Champs. Also, they went into the playoffs as the 16th place team, and came out second. They pushed Carolina right till the end, and made the City of Edmonton very proud. That is how they are a real team!



I still don't see it that way..............explain it to me again????????????? 

GO LEAFS GO

I am just needling you guys. Great series and great hockey throughout.


----------



## Leonidio (20 Jun 2006)

Yeah VERY expressive..even a bomb shower wouldnt make a difference on his face 

Oh,and heres the only pic of him SMILING ,that is so god damn rare!


----------



## cgyflames01 (21 Jun 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I still don't see it that way..............explain it to me again?????????????
> 
> GO LEAFS GO
> 
> I am just needling you guys. Great series and great hockey throughout.


Did you say Golf Leafs Golf ???  :


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jun 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I still don't see it that way..............explain it to me again?????????????
> 
> GO LEAFS GO
> 
> I am just needling you guys. Great series and great hockey throughout.


so..... Because Edmonton made it all the way, but didn't win the last game of the series, they are not a real team, but the maple laughs _are_ somehow a real team, even though they didn't even make it into the playoffs?


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Jun 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> And Montreal barely managed to get into the series... past glories' gone for now. Hopefully, little puppies are growing fast. We'll see that in 2-3 seasons. And Carbonneau is the new Chief Instructor! Yay! With expressive Gainey to back him.


Like I said Go Habs Go ;D

HL


----------



## MdB (21 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Like I said Go Habs Go ;D



*+1*

And Kirk Muller has been announced as PK instructor.


----------



## vangemeren (21 Jun 2006)

ToRN said:
			
		

> so..... Because Edmonton made it all the way, but didn't win the last game of the series, they are not a real team, but the maple laughs _are_ somehow a real team, even though they didn't even make it into the playoffs?



ToRN,

He doesn't listen to reason (99% of the Leafs fans I know, don't know the meaning of the word)
Just look here (and my reply):
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42439/post-394278.html#msg394278


----------



## 043 (22 Jun 2006)

HAHAHA Me, not listening to reason?????????Okay...............but hey..............as a long time Leaf fan, I am used to humiliation and the agony of defeat but this thread is not about the Leafs. It is about the 2006 Stanley Cup playoffs isn't it?? 

I am sure lots of people will agree with me with what I have been saying all along...............if a team doesn't win the Cup, it was an unsuccessful season. It's true.......

Now, as a Leafs fan, anytime they beat the Sens in the playoffs or when the Sens get eliminated..........that is my Stanley Cup.

Oilers are retooling there team.....................why????????? Because there season was a failure! Like it or not, that is a fact!!!!!!

Go Leafs Go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leonidio (22 Jun 2006)

Is that you??


----------



## TMM (22 Jun 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I am sure lots of people will agree with me with what I have been saying all along...............if a team doesn't win the Cup, it was an unsuccessful season. It's true.......



It's not true - it's your opinion. Sorry as both a hockey fan and a Leafs fan I find that totally off base. Following that "logic" there are 29 unsuccessful, futile teams every season. Each season there are teams that do not win The Cup yet have success. Look at what teams like Buffalo and Pittsburgh did this past season.


----------



## Leonidio (22 Jun 2006)

Pittsburg?what are you talking about???they SUCKED


----------



## Leonidio (22 Jun 2006)

Heres a link with the standings..you can see that Pittsburgh is last in the Eastern conference,and second last in the LEAGUE.
Just because they had Sydney Crosby,it doesent mean they had a good team.

http://www.nhl.com/standings/20052006/conference_standings.html


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

Go Flyers Go!   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> As for the Argos VonG, they can watch the grey cup parade down Jasper ave in Edmonton come November! ;D



Well, the Argos won today.  How did Edmonton do on the golf course?

(just asking is all)


----------



## exsemjingo (10 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Well, the Argos won today.  How did Edmonton do on the golf course?
> 
> (just asking is all)


Liven'the high life off Syncrude Dividends..
But wasn'tthe Stanley Cup  awardedto the Hurricanes (of the NHL)months ago?
Mods... please.


----------

